# multibionta



## hondavtec (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi there. I am new to this forum and have been dealing with ibs-d for close to 4 years now. I am so happy to have stumbled upon this forum today and have spent the whole of my morning reading articles etc. It is a great feeling to know you are not alone and there are many others out there struggling with some of the same health issues you are. Anyways, I have recently seen a pro biotic multi vitamin on tv lately called multibionta. The makers claim that this product is beneficial to ibs sufferers. Has anyone on this forum heard or better yet, tried this product yet? If so, would love to hear your opinions or views before I consider trying this. I have recently started taking acidophilus and have noticed a positive change....


----------

